# how to make a real bullet pen



## robert421960 (Apr 7, 2013)

i have seen some of you guys making real bullet pen and im curious because i would like to make some from military funerals in my family 
would it be possible to get someone to do a good tutorial on making one?
thanks
sorry i meant to add a question mark in my subject


----------



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> i have seen some of you guys making real bullet pen and im curious because i would like to make some from military funerals in my family
> would it be possible to get someone to do a good tutorial on making one?
> thanks


I know Les has a couple floating around ... do they have a forum here for tutorials and instructions?

Here's a quick google Bullet Pen Tutorials


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 7, 2013)

why didnt i think of that :dash2::dash2:
thanks


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 7mm 08 pen to do this week and unless someone else comes along with a tutorial I will try to remember to take the camera to the shop with me and put one together.

This tutorial is pretty similar to the way I do mine. http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/rifleshellpen.pdf


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> i have seen some of you guys making real bullet pen and im curious because i would like to make some from military funerals in my family
> would it be possible to get someone to do a good tutorial on making one?
> thanks
> sorry i meant to add a question mark in my subject



Robert,
I sent you an Email.

Les


----------

